# problems using hcitool scan

## cdale77

I'm trying to get a bluetooth keyboard to work with gentoo. This setup works in ubuntu.

I'm following the guide here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-805068-highlight-.html

I have a usb bluetooth dongle, and I believe I have my kernel correctly configured. 

```
# lsusb

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a5c:2101 Broadcom Corp. A-Link BlueUsbA2 Bluetooth

```

I have bluez-4.58 installed. However, when I try hcitool scan, per the instructions in the guide, I get

```
# hcitool scan

Device is not available: No such device

```

I'm not sure what this means -- if the problem is with the configuration of the usb dongle, or with my keyboard. I checked the keyboard's manual, and I think I am correctly putting it into scan mode. I'm not doing anything differently with the keyboard than I did when I set this up with ubuntu. I've tried graphical tools, like blueman, but I can't get blueman to run on my kde desktop.

Any tips are greatly appreciated. Thanks!

----------

## boerKrelis

What does 'hciconfig' tell you? 

Is '/etc/init.d/bluetooth start' needed for bluetooth input devices?

----------

## cdale77

Sorry for the delay responding. . . 

```
# hciconfig

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:00:00:00:00:00 ACL MTU: 0:0 SCO MTU: 0:0

        DOWN

        RX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 events:0 errors:0

        TX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 commands:0 errors:0

```

I'm using bluez-4.58, which doesn't seem to have the same layout as the bluez in portage. There's nothing in /etc/init.d to start. But the daemon seems to be running. .. 

```
# slocate bluetooth | grep bin

/usr/sbin/bluetoothd

/usr/bin/solid-bluetooth

```

```
# ps aux | grep bluetooth

root     12020  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:38   0:00 [bluetooth]

root     15692  0.0  0.0   6100   740 pts/0    S+   14:41   0:00 grep --colour=auto bluetooth

```

----------

## roland.graf

Please check if which version of hcitool is launched. I installed bluez 4.60 which is not in portage but hcitool gives me version 4.39.

----------

